# buying bio spira



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

where online can i buy bio spira?
my LFS did carry it, but now they dont


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Drs. Foster & Smith

Oh yea, should mention shipping will be expensive because it will have to be overnighted I belive. I'd expect around $20 or so for that.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you so much! i dont know why i didnt look there


----------

